# Smoking hot deal on portable storage buildings (Craigslist)



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

I recently changed careers for the time being. Am selling portable storage buildings. Found a competitor. I am shaking in my boots with fear. How can we ever compete with this?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/grd/1249434370.html


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

But wait!!! That's not all!!!!

If you order within the next ten minutes, i'll make you yard look a white trash ****hole at no extra charge!!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the window header


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Tell me this is a joke? that is horrid


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like crap IMO. I got a price from a fella around here who can get me a 10'X40' Amish shed with 4 openings for $5k and this is delivered and leveled. These are with tin roofs, mostly hardwood structure, board/batten exterior, and the base is all PT lumber. I could build it myself for less but why would a waste the time for this little money.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Holy chit! This has to be a joke. Who the hell is going to pay 2 grand for this garbage?:no:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Some guys just have no marketing skills


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

the example photos in the ad look like a place / area i used to shoot dope in.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, $ 100.00 says the guy drives a rusted out old 1972 pickup, originally moss green but full of holes now, rust and spot primer in the odd place, gun rack in the back window without the gun, mostly disinegrated rubber floor mats and a really torn seat, possibly covered with a horse blanket. The guy himself will be pretty grungy looking, unshaven for 12 years and it will be easier to count how many teeth he has left as opposed to how many he's missing.

Who wants to make the call and have him show up for a free estimate?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

HOLY CHIT


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Chris Johnson said:


> Okay, $ 100.00 says the guy drives *a rusted out old 1972 pickup, originally moss green but full of holes now, rust and spot primer in the odd place, gun rack in the back window without the gun, mostly disinegrated rubber floor mats and a really torn seat, possibly covered with a horse blanket*. The guy himself will be pretty grungy looking, unshaven for 12 years and it will be easier to count how many teeth he has left as opposed to how many he's missing.
> 
> Who wants to make the call and have him show up for a free estimate?


HEY! Quit making fun of my truck :furious:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Where's Jed & Ellie May?
Steve


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

He must have read your mind...


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Too much rum last night. My hands are a little shaky.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's another smoker

http://cnj.craigslist.org/mat/1252788798.html


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

rustyjames said:


> Here's another smoker
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/mat/1252788798.html


That's just sad. I bet somewhere in NJ there's a foreclosed house missing the line set between the condenser and evap coil.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Aggie67 said:


> He must have read your mind...


Wonderful!! I'll take 2!


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Aggie67 said:


> That's just sad. I bet somewhere in NJ there's a foreclosed house missing the line set between the condenser and evap coil.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

This is the best deal in storage


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This was in our newspaper yesterday. Smoking hot deals on Katrina trailers. One problem, DON'T LIVE IN THEM!

Seems they carry some high level of FORMALDEHYDE.

Not sure who this guys market is.

This is a quote from the article. The guy is a moron. Really, the gov't would NEVER do something to harm any US citizens



> "I don't *think* they are the same trailers," Schott said. "Would the *government *sell something *it knows to be harmful*? No."
> 
> Schott believes *they ought to be safe* for anyone who aims to use them for vacations or other short-term situations. *They're no different* from any other trailer, he said.


http://www.sunjournal.com/node/31379/


----------

